# Dynex DX-E402 problem getting to internet



## mcquayr (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a Dynex DX-E402 router and I can not connect to the internet. My operating system is Windows XP, and I am an AT&T DSL user. The modem for my service is a Siemens SpeedStream 4100B. I can connect to the internet if I connect directly from my modem to the PC. When I add the router and configure the router with the quick setup link, I select the Dynamic IP WAN connection. After I complete the setup I and attempt to connect the internet and I get page can not be displayed. I check my router status page and I see LAN information and WAN information that looks real. The DNS Server IP under the WAN section is 192.162.0.1 which is the modem IP. My Traffic Stats shows sends but no receives. In windows Network Connections I see a Local Area Connection connected and firewalled.

Everything seems good but can't connect to the internet. What am I not seeing.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You do realize that your "modem" is a modem/router, right? Let's see this when connected directly to the modem, then again connected directly to the router.



Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## mcquayr (Feb 19, 2010)

It just started working,

Here is that info:


C:\Documents and Settings\Robert>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : home-1a8e591db8
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : mydomain.com
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : mydomain.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Loopback Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-4C-4F-4F-50
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.10.10.10
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys LNE100TX Fast Ethernet Adapt
er(LNE100TX v4)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F8-0C-6D-53
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, February 19, 2010 6:48:43 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, February 19, 2010 8:48:43 PM


C:\Documents and Settings\Robert>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

So, you have no problem now?


----------

